# The Latest For Central Pa



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

The latest update for Thurs/Fri storm is 3"-6" from Hagarstown Md. through Harrisburg and up into Ny state that is from Accuweather. The local boys have finally jumped on the wagon and are now saying 2"-4" in the Harrisburg Pa area, Measurable Snowfall, and 3" to 5". These local boys are so afraid to predict anything around here because of the way the people here react to snow. They act like the world is comming to an end and raid the stores for milk and bread!! Imagine a real Blizzard in this area. These people wouldn't know what to do. LMAO!!! I'm ready for whatever comes my way!!


----------

